# Starting a home base catering business



## sweet lil thing (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello, I've been catering on the side but I recently stopped due to not having any type of permits. I would like to make my business legit so I wont get sued! How would I go about that? can someone help me out? I hear that if you cook from home you will need to have the health dept inspect your kitchen. What if I was to use a commercial kitchen?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

First, where are you located?


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Using/renting  a commercial permitted kitchen is a common occurrence in catering, referred

to as a commissary. It has to be named to the health dept at time of permit application and

the kitchen owners consent on file as well.

Chef Pete's query as to where you are located is of course the most important, my next one

would be what kind of catering have you done on the side and intend on doing when legit?


----------



## sweet lil thing (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello, thank you for replying. I'm located in La Puente Ca.


----------



## sweet lil thing (Aug 18, 2012)

Im specialized in catering for large events in buffet style. That's what I used to do in my previous job but it was for a Resort. I would like to keep doing the same.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

OK, California does have a "Cottage Law" for use of a home kitchen, but it is restricted to non PHF (non potentially hazardous foods), e.g. baked goods, thus it is NOT applicable for a home catering business unless you are planning to serve only cakes, cookies, and other baked, non-PHFs.

So, IMO, two viable avenues are available.

One, find a licensed, commercial kitchen that you can use as a commissary, get your ServSafe/NRFSP Food Safety Manager's certificate (required to operate a kitchen), obtain liability insurance ($2million minimum), Resellers permit (Board of Equalization), home business permit (unless the commissary has an office), and go to work.

Or

Two, work as a personal chef out of a client's kitchen for each job. You'll still need insurance. If this seems a possibility, I would suggest you contact the American Personal & Private Chef Association in San Diego


----------



## sweet lil thing (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the information!! its truly appreciated!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## pmillion (Jan 9, 2014)

There are several commercial kitchens to rent. Some by the hour. One that I know of in the L.A. area is the Chefs Center of California. You can rent by the hour and the staff will direct you to getting the necessary permits.


----------



## sweet lil thing (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you so much for the feed back.


----------

